# How Much Nikon N55 worth?



## jpine93 (Jul 6, 2010)

My Dad found his old Nikon N55 in the closet a few days back (hasn't been used in years) and asked me to sell it for him, problem is I have absolutely no clue how much its worth.  I did a little research online and figured it was worth $80 to $100.  Would that be a fair asking price you guys think?


----------



## jpine93 (Jul 6, 2010)

We also have a Tamron lens 70mm-300mm.  Any clue on what thats worth?


----------



## IlSan (Jul 6, 2010)

That is/was a beauty of a camera the old N55...I would always say, it depends on the condition of both body and lens...


----------



## annafenfen (Jul 6, 2010)

I think $80 will be ok.


----------



## IlSan (Jul 6, 2010)

The lens, approx. USD 150.00 for a new one, at least according to the research I have just done.

So yeah - seeing USD 80.00 for the body, and a good USD 120.00 for the lens (assuming it is in mint condition), you could ask for USD 200.00 for the package...


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 6, 2010)

Based on what they're selling for online:

The tamron 70-300mm is worth around $75

With the 28-80mm kit lens the camera is worth about $45, without a lens it's worth around $20.


----------



## IlSan (Jul 6, 2010)

...really?
Wow, really was looking in the wrong places there...


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 6, 2010)

Check e-bay's completed listings.  If you don't know how to do that, Google is your friend.

(nah, I'm not being a grouch, you'll just learn a lot more that you'll need to know by looking it up yourself.  )


----------

